# Neuzugänge im Garten



## jolantha (4. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht kann das ja ein " Willauchhabenfred " werden . 
Bei uns in dere Gärtnerei entdeckt, und vorher so noch nicht gesehen .
  Ein Hochstammginster ,
sprang doch einfach so in meinen Einkaufswagen


----------

